# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Cần MODBUS Library cho Step 7 MicroWin

## elenercom

Chào các bác. Tình hình là tôi đang âm mưu nối Modbus mach3 với con PLC S7-200 của siemens. Phần mềm lập trình, cáp USB-PPI và PLC đã có nhưng đang thiếu mất cái modbus library ( addon cho phần mềm Micro Win 32 V4.0 SP9). Bác nào có thể hỗ trợ tôi món này thì tôi vô cùng cảm ơn ạ. Thanks trước.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác tải này về thử có dùng được không:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/9k...us+library.rar
https://www.mediafire.com/#am1m3nbrjv9d0

----------

elenercom, Tuanlm

----------


## elenercom

Thank bác Thuhanoi. Để em thử phát.




> Bác tải này về thử có dùng được không:
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/9k...us+library.rar
> https://www.mediafire.com/#am1m3nbrjv9d0

----------

